# Commitment log SlimandTrim



## Slimandtrim (Oct 27, 2019)

After another week of not getting much done and feeling un-proud of myself I want to commit officially. (Part of the reason why I get demotivated is stiff feeling in knees and after a bad night's sleep - but it should be no excuse, really)

I am a TT muscle type / Slow twitch muscle fibres, so I need lots of reps and slightly lower weights that are still challenging
Height 1.65m / 5'5"
Weight 53,5 kilos / 118 lbs

My goal is to tone up (upper arms and shoulders particularly), do my workout as per plan, continue intermittent fasting on 2 days per week (non weight training days) and up protein intake - I had already a lot of great tips from some lovely people in this forum.
Currently: Carbs 50%, Protein 25%, Fat 25%
Goal: Carbs 40%, Protein 35%, Fat 25%

Workout plan

Sunday + Thursday
Warm up stretches
Aerobics (Jane Fonda – showing my age here )
Weights: 
Triceps, Squats, Back, Biceps (Les Mills Pump Extreme tracks)

Monday + Friday
Warm up stretches
Aerobics (Jane Fonda)
Weights:
Shoulders (Les Mills Pump Extreme track), 
Cycle Chest:
1 Lying Chest Fly (3 x 15 reps dumbbells)
2 Lying Chest pullover (3 x 15 reps medicine ball) 
3 Lying Chest Throw Supine (3 x 15 reps Medicine Ball )
Abs (Jane Fonda)

Tuesday, Wednesday, Saturday
Warm up stretches
Physio Exercises to strengthen core
Physio Stretches

Praying for strength!

Will update weekly.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 27, 2019)

well, let's stick to your commitment. Make it happen


----------



## tinymk (Oct 27, 2019)

Best to you in your commitment.  Keep us posted.


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2019)

Consistency is key.

You got this!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 28, 2019)

You can do this!


----------



## Slimandtrim (Nov 4, 2019)

Thank you all again for the lovely encouragement, it really helped me to do as much as I could. This week was better than the last.
I completed 3 out of 4 workout days and 2 out of 3 physio and stretches days. Reason: A week of bad sleep, 3 hours per night if I was lucky and 2 days of really bad lower back pain (muscular) that wasn't remedied with Ibuprofen entirely. On the up side - because of the back pain - I used my desk raiser at the office and worked standing up, which helped with the back pain. It's not completely gone but manageable.
This week I have completed 2 out of 2 workout days and hope to keep it up with everything for the rest of the week as well.
Nutrition goal only minor improvement (back pain needed comforting and magnum was the answer  but have prepared chicken snacks for the rest of the week and will make my own tofu press and prepare either chicken, turkey or tofu protein snacks going forward.
Goal: Carbs 40%, Protein 35%, Fat 25%
Actual: Carbs 49%, Protein 26%, Fat 25%

Upwards and onwards.


----------



## Raider (Nov 5, 2019)

Best of luck slimntrim, just make it a point to start your work out everyday. Once you start you won’t want to stop! U got this!


----------



## Slimandtrim (Nov 10, 2019)

I am so glad I found this forum, thank you again for all your encouragement it really helps me with discipline and inspires me to watch motivational vids on Youtube, and had me chuckling when Arnie added a whole egg including shells to his smoothie.

This week has been progress
Exercises
I achieved all my stretches and workout goals despite physical challenges (lower back pain, remedied working standing up and regular local pressure massages to release the spasm; golfers elbow flaring up, alleviated with stretches before and after every weight session; tight ankles / ankle mobility issues (really bad for squat posture), remedying with stretches, lengthening massage of Ext Dig Long and dorsiflection exercises)
Diet
Aside from one bum day of sugar indulgence I achieved the desired balance (f25/c40/p35) for the rest of the days. I am working on a spreadsheet on nutrition information and compiling various aspects into one table, which I will share when it’s completed.
I discovered 2 things:
1 A lovely taste combination adding turmeric and freshly grated cinnamon to my BCAA and Inulin enriched Weetabix/Oat mix and to my banana pancakes with PB2 and Quark. It’s super delicious and very healthy in that they have anti-inflammatory qualities.
2 Chicken breast is an appetite suppressant and slightly constipating in larger quantities. So I went back to cereal with added BCAA and Inulin most mornings and have to keep an eye on water intake because I don't drink enough.

Weight at 54 today after the sugar indulgence. But getting my s*** back together with guilt still sitting on my shoulder.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 10, 2019)

Glad your week was progress. Keep it up!


----------



## Boogieman (Nov 10, 2019)

Good work Slimandtrim!!! Keep at it, the updates are great and make you accountable! Will be looking forward to hearing how next week goes for you!


----------



## Slimandtrim (Dec 23, 2019)

So, well, I am just posting a rough summary of the past few weeks, which had me off track. While there has been a lot of dancing, which is great, there has also been a lot of chocolate and cake eating, which is not great but normal for this time of year...Overall achievement compliance is at 60% in both areas, nutrition and workout completion and invariably resulted in unhealthy weight gain, ie FAT    I am at 55.3 kilos now (122 lbs) not too dramatic, but ... , however, I still feel in fairly decent shape considering ... 
So, I have decided that December won't count so much except the past and coming weeks since I picked up the baton fully again and am planning on keeping at it and raising weights in January to up the ante.

Thank you all for your lovely support and encouragement it does mean a lot and I wish you all a very peaceful festive season and a year of joy, great health and fulfilment!!


----------



## CJ (Dec 23, 2019)

Where you stated that come January you're going to be back at it, I'm worried that the next 9 days you'll turn it into an absolute shit show.

Don't do that. Do the best you can, don't go crazy because that's just more work you'll have to do to fix the damage. 

Enjoy your Xmas dinner, but remember there's 30+ other meals in that time period too. And stay active.


----------



## Slimandtrim (Dec 24, 2019)

Thank you CJ, I agree with everything you say!! I have picked up the baton and put my chocolates in my storage shed to only be approached when there are guests over. 
Same with my cookies and Stollen I baked (wholemeal and with linseed and Soya flour added to up the protein and fibre and they are still delish  ) And am getting nice fresh fish for sashimi over the festive season, which I love and it's a good protein source, and while I will tuck into the veggies I will limit on potatoes.
I am doing my workout every day up until January because I am on annual leave and no excuses. In January I want to up the weights and hope I am ready. Right now I have been very focused on avoiding injury and improving posture, which is where the physio exercises and stretches help as well.
Thank you again, and you too, enjoy your Christmas meal and I am truly grateful for the advice and support you have given me since I joined UGBB!!
Blessings!




CJ275 said:


> Where you stated that come January you're going to be back at it, I'm worried that the next 9 days you'll turn it into an absolute shit show.
> 
> Don't do that. Do the best you can, don't go crazy because that's just more work you'll have to do to fix the damage.
> 
> Enjoy your Xmas dinner, but remember there's 30+ other meals in that time period too. And stay active.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Dec 24, 2019)

Plan looks super solid. CJ is spot on! Grind it out, and you won’t regret it. Regret is what you get when not performing at your best!!! Good Luck:32 (1):


----------



## Slimandtrim (Jan 5, 2020)

Ha! This last week I nailed it   despite 4 times 3h sleep being back at work. CPF ratio was also improved at 43 28 32 %
Weight at 54.4 but seems to be more dynamic with much decreased sugar and increased Protein intake, BCAA every morning and eggs / chicken / fish in another meal. 
Back pain still on and off so I am postponing upping load until the physio exercises have taken care of it.
I am feeling much better about my commitment and put up a motivational poster 

dream body a4 (1).jpg


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 5, 2020)

Having a perfect body goal is good ... I love that message eat smarter trainer harder ... a chip off the eat less exercise more concept ... they are both great ... consistency is 95% of the battle and who you become in the process ... your body transforms in the exact proportion as your habits improves ... there are no short cuts or magic pills that will do it ... fit people are disciplined people with good fitness habits ... no exceptions ... thank you for sharing your log and todays update ...!


----------



## Slimandtrim (Jan 5, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> Having a perfect body goal is good ... I love that message eat smarter trainer harder ... a chip off the eat less exercise more concept ... they are both great ... consistency is 95% of the battle and who you become in the process ... *your body transforms in the exact proportion as your habits improves *... there are no short cuts or magic pills that will do it ... fit people are disciplined people with good fitness habits ... no exceptions ... thank you for sharing your log and todays update ...!



Thank you Transcend, great comment in a fresh new year  and a brilliant reminder of the connection. Have a great week!!


----------



## snake (Jan 5, 2020)

Congratulations on a good week. Now go get another.


----------



## Slimandtrim (Jan 23, 2020)

So, the following week from previous post was slightly lower on discipline and eating habits, winter creeping in ... Magnum on special offer ... the bastards always get you in January with their special offers on all that naughty stuff you're trying to leave out. 
And then the last week was absolutely great, preparing food is a MUST and it works!! My carbs are down to 42% and protein up to 34%, an absolute first  very happy with that.
This week so far so good, despite that damn reoccurring left lower back spasm, which thankfully responds to Ibuprofen most of the time, every day has been to plan. And I can feel it and look forward to my workouts and physio chore strengthen sessions  I am working towards a pic posting end of feb and hope for more definition until then.
Thank you so much for your encouragement, it really helps!


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi S&T ... we all fall off the wagon from time to time ... the trick is to get back on as fast as possible ... you will learn knowing the right things to do and actually doing them is the struggle ... while perfection is not the goal good even great habits is ... congrats for last week and this week on your plan ... perhaps consider a daily log  ... or something more consistent to keep yourself on track  ... and dont worry about posting pics ... keep your focus on getting results and moving in a positive direction ...


----------



## CJ (Jan 23, 2020)

Get a calendar, put it somewhere you see it often, or where you keep cheat foods or whatnot.

Each day that passes and it's a perfect day, put a big red X on that day. Keep doing it, get a streak going. Keep it going as long as you can. Don't break the chain!!! 

If you have a bad day, look back at how many consecutive good days you have had. Try to break your record.

It's a great way to establish good habits, and that calendar is staring you right in the face when it's a struggle, a little reminder that you can do this. That you HAVE done this.

One day at a time, consistency is what adds up to results.


----------



## Trump (Jan 23, 2020)

I feel you on the discounted magnums, they are killer


----------



## Slimandtrim (Jan 23, 2020)

Thank you for your kind words and encouragement you lovely people !!  

Dare I come out as a geek? Hmmmmmmmmm

I have my workout / physio sessions as meeting series in my calendar and just delete the individual events if they haven't happened. That's not too geeky, but ... I also have an excel spreadsheet where I log everything I eat and my weight every day and calculate CPF proportions from that as well etc.. I have a dashboard tab with graphs that show developments throughout the year. I am blushing as I am writing this because no-one else knows! I don't want people to think that I am self-obsessed ... but it's important to me.
Probably an app could do the exact same thing but I love excel. 

What strikes me most about my tracking is that honesty is everything!! Because surprise surprise the intake of calories is directly linked to the weight - mostly. And if the weight goes up despite calorie input = base rate + additional calories burnt (exercise time base deducted) then I chuck in some intermittent fasting. 

Another observation is that the less sugar / sweets I eat the more it reeks havoc with my appetite and energies when I then do eat some sweets. 
And it is so important to make healthy food tasty with herbs and nice spices. I just made another batch of olive oil and balsamic vinegar salad dressing to last me a fortnight with fresh root turmeric and ginger, black pepper, pressed clementines, cumin, fennel and coriander and added that to a chicken lentil and beetroot salad - absolutely delicious - with yeast flakes, naturally  
I also found a pot of lemon creatine muscle stack powder from years ago and have that during my workout with water and some soya milk and zek flavour pistachio. Add ice? I am flying!!  

Sorry, got carried away there ... 

Thank you again, and have a great week!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 24, 2020)

Good work slim n trim! Smart to track your calories and workouts that detailed as it will result in wins for you! Keep you motivated and moving forward!!! Excellent job, keep it up!!!


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 24, 2020)

Slimandtrim said:


> Thank you for your kind words and encouragement you lovely people !!
> 
> Dare I come out as a geek? Hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> ...




Awesome.  There is nothing wrong or geeky about that.  I collect Funko Pops and horror memorabilia, that's geeky.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 24, 2020)

I have scrolled through here very carefully. Did I miss progress pics?


----------



## Slimandtrim (Jan 24, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I have scrolled through here very carefully. Did I miss progress pics?


He he you got me  none since I posted in the pic section.
There is one planned in the pipeline for end of February ...


----------



## Slimandtrim (Jan 24, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Awesome.  There is nothing wrong or geeky about that.  I collect Funko Pops and horror memorabilia, that's geeky.



That's cool geeky though. I had to look up what funko pops are - jeez missed that one - and fell in love straight away with baby yoda and child baby yoda special package, super cute, I can relate  https://roguetoys.com/products/pre-...e-mandalorian-the-child-baby-yoda-10-4-bundle


----------

